# Our does - Jan 2013



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We still have 2 months to go, but thought I'd go ahead and start a topic for them. I'm so glad we have the holidays to keep us busy, or I know I'll be going crazy waiting lol

Madison - 1/6/13 <2nd kidding>









She's put on a lot of weight since she got pregnant. The summer heat was so hard on her









Snow White - 1/11/13 <4th kidding -- really? OMG!> 









Her udder hasn't gone away completely from the last kid. Look how wide she is though! I won't let her fool me though...she was that big last time and had a single <although she was 13lbs!>
I'm hoping for twins from her this time.


















her new nickname is Wide Load lol 









Not hard to tell which rear end belongs to her :laugh:









Ithma - 1/17/13 <5th kidding, 4th with us>. She's basically had kids back to back to back. She got 'off' schedule with the other girls, so we decided to breed her so we can get her on schedule, now she'll get bred 1x a year.


















She gets really dry skin this time of year when her winter coat comes in, so hopefully in a couple of weeks she doesn't look so flaky.









Star - 1/14/13 <First kidding>.
She's our first fullblood, so we're excited to get some kids from her. We're hoping to get her buddy bred soon esp. if we sell our buck.

This is her on 10-04









Yesterday


















Looks like her udder is starting to get a little shape perhaps? 
She is one we weren't completely sure she got bred, but she seems to be getting wider, and now with the udder/teats, and not coming back in heat...









So that's our kidding group for early 2013. Not so sure about January kiddings though.... I'll need more baby sweaters, anothe heat lamp, and overalls for me lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding! Everyone sure looks healthy and happy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! Thats pretty pregnant !! Lolol
Good luck 
I want the all brown doe . I will send you my address, lolol.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Good looking bunch of girls you got there!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice job on the photos. LOoking great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait until kidding time, hopefully everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck  We'll be praying for you and the girls


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Candice .....I love your goats!! They are all beautiful, and healthy!! Care to share your exact feeding program?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, we love the brats  

We just give them a little grain and they get hay 2x a day, it's from a cattle farmer up the road, clover mix, and I honestly have to say I've seen an improvement in them since they started eating this hay.
We still have grass and browse as well. I'll eventually bump the grain up a little as it gets colder and less for them to browse/graze. 

I'm really happy because these girls had a HARD summer  Poor Madison was skin and bones after we weaned - weaning stress and extremely brutal heat that we aren't used to. 
Ithma is the one who always bounces back the fastest though.

I think Star will end up being our largest doe when she is mature. She's already nearly as heavy as Madison who is almost 2yo, and Star won't be a year old until Dec.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you usually bump up grain in the colder months ?
Just something else Im putting in my notes here 
My girls get about a cup each sometimes a cup and a 1/4 once daily , in the PM.
Maybe I should feed am and pm ? Is that enough for them all , the cup and 1/4 ?
Thanks , I didnt mean to hyjack the thread....just figure we were on the subject there...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow Snow White is huge already! You should have some really nice kids again this year!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I really didn't think there was much change since the last pics, I think on 11-1.
But, I'm noticing a big difference in how loose their vulva's look and udders too! So exciting! 
Madison is due in around 7 weeks and 2 days, her udder isn't as shriveled looking as it was. 









Mrs. Piggy er uh... Snow White, haha.... I can definitely see change in her vulva and udder! I'm so excited! Now I'll just keep praying that her HUGE belly means more than 1 kid! Of course she's our best eater....or is that obvious? lol

She's due in 8 weeks and 2 days <I think she may pop before then sheesh!>.



















Star is next due 1/14 so she still has 8 1/2 weeks. She seems to be getting deeper and a tiny bit wider, her udder looks like it's starting to drop a little, but it's hard to tell how much with all that hair.



















Ithma is due 3 days after Star on 1/20.
I can definitely see change in her udder/vulva and she's getting a lot wider. 









To show how wide Ithma is getting - she doesn't look like she had triplets in May, she bounced back better & faster than I expected. Now she'll get bred 1x a year and be on schedule with the others  









So I am definitely getting excited  I've been feeling Madison and Snow White's bellies but so far I don't think I've felt anything. Madison is in her usual pregnancy 'omg don't touch me at all' state, it's kinda funny she yell's at you if she thinks your planning to touch her lol

I'm soooooooooooo glad we have 3 holidays to celebrate, because if not, I know I'd spend all my time waiting...waiting....impatiently waiting!


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful animals HoosierShadow!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

How exciting! They look great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  We love our brats  It was so nice to get to spend time with them, I'd not been able to really spend time with them in the last few weeks due to being busy, or sick or taking care of sick kiddos. Snow White about made me cry, she wanted her hugs and kisses and was clingy. My youngest daughter hasn't been out much at all with them, and she got off the bus today and walked up to Snow White and gave her a big hug and kiss, and I think Snow White was ready to melt in her arms....♥♥♥


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I just have to share my excitement with those who understand, haha....

I was feeling Snow White's belly a little while ago, and felt some hard - very noticable kicks!!!! makes me so excited! I thought I felt a slight kick the other day, well this definitely confirmed it 
I can see udder growth in all 3 of the adult does, it's hard to tell with the FF because she has so much hair it kind of hides her udder area really well. 

Madison is due in a little over 6 weeks, haven't felt movement yet, but I'll start checking in the evenings. 
Snow White 7 weeks


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Hoosier it appears that ALL of your Boers have clean 2 teat structures??? does any have any defects? or 4 teats?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

fd123 said:


> Hey Hoosier it appears that ALL of your Boers have clean 2 teat structures??? does any have any defects? or 4 teats?


Snow White is clean teated 1x1

Ithma is not clean teated, she has a functional spur on each side, but she's given us some clean teated kids, I think out of 7 = 2 weren't clean teated.

Madison <Ithma's daughter> is clean teated 1x1

Star is clean teated 1x1, she has some small extra teats but is acceptible in ABGA standards.

The other 3 'might' be bred for April,
Madison's twin does---
Wysteria 1x1 clean teated
Lyrica 2x2 she could have better teat structure IMO
SP - 1x1 clean teated

I do need to check the young does again to see what they look like now, it's been a while. I know all 4 of the young does are acceptible by ABGA.

So hopefully we end up with clean teated kids. I prefer clean teatex 2x2.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

CONGRATS  Your going to be mighty busy 
Good luck with all your does 

BTW , what does "clean 2 teat structures" mean ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 2x2 means 2 teats on each side, with good spacing between each teat.

With my SUV in the shop, it means our barn addition isn't going to be done until New Years- right arond the time Madison kids. Oh fun. We're adding on a sleeping area because once everyone starts kidding there won't be enough room with the setup we have now <we are keeping 2 does more than we had planned to keep>. We'd always said we'd only keep 5 does. That definitely changed lol


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Some people can't have just one, and some people can't have just five either :-D Goats make the best kinds of friends, though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL that's the truth! 

Well tonight we felt everyone's bellies....and felt babies kick in every one! It was really exciting  
FINALLY really really felt Madison's baby kick a few rounds of really hard kicks. She's also getting noticably wider too! 
I felt some fluttering in Ithma's belly, so when I checked Star I was thinking I wouldn't feel much since I didn't feel much from Ithma.

Star has a 'rockstar' in there LOL That baby/babies were bouncing like crazy! It was such a neat feeling, and even more so since she is a first timer - our first fullblood doe.

I plan on getting udder pics soon, they've all really changed since last time. Again, makes us even more excited 

Madison is due in 6 weeks! Seems like a long time, but hopefully it'll go somewhat fast


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, they all look great!!! I love the solid brown one, she has such a sweet face!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I used to think only dairy goat people were fascinated with udder pics  now I know better. My mom was upset when the first two pictures I showed her of our new doe were udder shots.

It must be sooo cool to feel the little ones moving around in there. I'm so jealous!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Cass - Thanks! She is a wonderful doe, and great mama. She never complains, and tries to stay out of trouble. She doesn't have horns, so she gets picked on a bit, so we tend to 'cater' to her a little more. Like tonight it's raining, so instead of sleeping in a sleeping area with the others, she gets her own, bedded down, comfy stall  She prefers to be by herself anyway during pregnancy, so she will race you into the barn happily LOL

Karen - LOL Its funny isn't it? We don't even milk our does at all LOL But seeing those udders grow, and feeling those babies kick, makes it all more exciting. Knowing there is a little life in there thriving, and getting to spoil the babies after they are born.... ♥♥♥


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I decided to get some new rear end shots for the heck of it since I was out trying to get video of our buck.

Madison is due in around 5 1/2 weeks









Snow White due 1-11









Star 









Ithma









I was trying to get video of our buck trying to breed a couple of young does, and Snow White wasn't happy that I wasn't focusing on her...so she was trying to tell me she wanted her love from me lol

__
https://flic.kr/p/8227069173

Here's a very very short video of her 'waddling' LOL She still has over a month to go! 

__
https://flic.kr/p/8228059512


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I uploaded a couple more videos I thought I'd post from the other day.

Another one of Snow White waddling over to me lol Poor girl, I just don't know how she's going to last another almost 6 weeks! She is getting the lowest amount of grain of everyone, but she is a hay hog. Don't let her fool you though, she's fast when she wants to be LOL

__
https://flic.kr/p/8239588523

Ithma 'smiling' at the camera, with her daughter Madison and Snow White while waiting for me to refill the hay feeder...think they are trying to tell me it's empty? 

__
https://flic.kr/p/8239728799


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we gave Madison her BoSe shot yesterday! She has 4 weeks until her due date!
Friday, Snow White will get her BoSe shot and be on her 4 week mark.
Udders are growing, I wanted to get new pics of the girls and udders esp. our FF, Star, but the weather has been too nasty so they've been in the barn pretty much from Thurs-today.

Star has had a lot of white mucus discharge, and her vulva is puffy and loose. She's a little more 'whiny' lately too lol
Yesterday evening I put my hand on the bottom of Ithma's belly and her baby felt like it was dancing on my hand, it was so cool, it actually tickled! Never had one tickle my hand/fingers like that before. 
Snow White is probably the most uncomfortable of them all this time. Which says a lot considering Ithma is usually the one who is most miserable <but she still has about 6 weeks left, that could change!>.

So, we're getting closer. Soon it'll be time to get my kidding stuff together. I need to buy an extra heat lamp <need to make sure the other one still works>, more sweaters for kids, and a few other things and we should be good to go


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope the kiddings go well and easily!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goats always look great!

Kiddings are creeping upon you quick too  So exciting!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Thanks  I can't wait until they start kidding. Of course there is a part of me that is also very nervous too! Ithma is getting really big, so I am thinking twins or triplets again. 
As long as everything goes smoothly I don't care how many they have <twins would be nice tho lol>.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I took some new pics of the girls this evening before it got dark. I took some on the 14th, but was just curious if you could actually tell a difference just in 4 days. I certainly could comparing them.

Madison is due 3 weeks from yesterday, she's not nearly as wide this time as she was last year, but she's deep, so there could 'possibly' be twins hiding in there, but I won't rule out a single.









I'm PRAYING twins for Snow White...lol Her udder to me is saying twins, but since she had a single this past spring...

For comparison, here's her udder on 2/23/12 2 days before she was due <she kidded 7 days after this pic was taken>
See how small her udder is so close to kidding?









Here she is 18th would have her due in 3 weeks 2 days









Think there is hope of more than one kid this time?

Star has a cute udder going on. 









Ithma is getting a really big belly and is deep, considering she has more of a 'nubian' build <she's not a real wide goat>.









So there's the girls updates. I'm trying to keep myself occupied..I really am lol

Poor Snow White...
Wysteria <Madison's Feb 2012 twin doeling>, Madison and Snow White 12/14


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Wow, yeah you can definitely tell a difference just four days later...except maybe with snow white, but that might be because she's so wide period...but compared to last year's pic? Definitely more udder on her this year, and she looks wider too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Engebretsen said:


> Wow, yeah you can definitely tell a difference just four days later...except maybe with snow white, but that might be because she's so wide period...but compared to last year's pic? Definitely more udder on her this year, and she looks wider too!


Compared to last year Snow White looks like she swalled a great big egg :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , poor Snow White 
They look like they are talking about her and cracking jokes 
I just want to give her such a hug  She is really adorable !!!
She looks so uncomfortable  I would give her the beauty treatment if she was here , hair , nails , udder , lolol. 
Anything to make momma feel better


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Compared to last year Snow White looks like she swalled a great big egg :laugh:


Lol. Poor girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh my goodness , poor Snow White
> They look like they are talking about her and cracking jokes
> I just want to give her such a hug  She is really adorable !!!
> She looks so uncomfortable  I would give her the beauty treatment if she was here , hair , nails , udder , lolol.
> Anything to make momma feel better


Usually when I go out I give her lots of hugs n kisses, usually lots of good scratches, and if I have time I'll rub her back which she absolutely loves. 
She's very very affectionate with me and my kids. She's a meannie to the other goats though <herd queen>. Sometimes she makes life hard for them <for us too!> lol But we love her so very much we can overlook her meannie ways and just find ways to work around it


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I can really tell a difference in all of their udders.  very pretty girls too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, Madison is due in 2 weeks. She's not very wide <she's a narrow goat like her mama>, but she's got a little bit of width, however she's deep <like her mama lol>.
She seems to be pretty content, not as uncomfortable as the other does, so I am 'guessing' a single, but she could still have twins.

Snow White...poor mama is so uncomfortable, she lays down to rest a lot more. Still praying for twins, especially with how big her udder is compared to last time and how wide she is.

Ithma and Star got their BoSe and Cd/t shots yesterday. Both of them along with Snow White are getting to the 'uncomfortable' phase of pregnancy. Poor girls, they'll lay down then get up on their knees and just lay there like that. 
Star is really poofy 'back there.'
Ithma's udder is really big considering she is due 4 weeks from today. I'm thinking twins or wonder if she'll manage another set of triplets? Guess we'll find out in a............................month lol


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

So long to wait...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, moving on from Star's premature labor/abortion <if you didn't know I posted about it in Health/wellness>.

Madison is due in 9 days. She's getting really uncomfortable, especially laying down, she does a lot of grunting and groaning and moving trying to get the kids into a more comfortable position.
Her ligs are still firm, and I am expecting she'll kid probably on her due date.

Snow White lays down a lot especially this pregnancy. She's due two weeks from today. I'm not concerned about the laying down a lot since she's heavier than last kiddings. She gets up to eat, and browse and walks normally...okay well she waddles lol She has no problems running for treats, haha...

Ithma still has 3 weeks to go. She's having trouble with her front feet because of all this mud, so I am refrigerating some LA200 so I can trim her feet and spray some LA200 on them. She always has problems with her feet, so it's just something we have to get her through this time of year. I feel bad as I meant to tend to her the day after Christmas when I noticed a slight discomfort, then everything escillated with Star....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, they all look great


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam!

I thought I'd post some new pics for the heck of it, since I took them today 

Madison <due next Sunday>









Snow White <due 1/11>









Ithma <1/20>









Madison has a cute udder 









You can tell when she's getting close, her rear end looks a few inches taller LOL she's getting a little more sunken looking and her ligs are slowly starting to sink a bit.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry about Star  Its so sad...
Im praying for quick and easy deliveries for all your girls


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Well, moving on from Star's premature labor/abortion <if you didn't know I posted about it in Health/wellness>.
> 
> Madison is due in 9 days. She's getting really uncomfortable, especially laying down, she does a lot of grunting and groaning and moving trying to get the kids into a more comfortable position.
> Her ligs are still firm, and I am expecting she'll kid probably on her due date.
> ...


I hope you dont mind me asking this question , but why do you spray LA200 
on your girls feet ? Im not sure what LA200 is ...
Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Laura - LA200 is a broad spectrum antibiotic, It's a little stronger than PenG, doesn't have to be refridgerated, or given every day <usually>, but injected it can burn pretty bad.

I put some in a syringe w/needle on it, put it in the fridge, let it thicken up a tiny bit, and then take the needle off and squirt some directly on a troubled foot <hoof rot, hoof scald, etc.>, Ithma is prone to hoof rot, so when she gets sore and her hoof wall is in bad shape where they develope pockets between the hoof wall and the sole of the foot, then I squirt the LA200 in there to help kill any bad germs.

I packed her foot yesterday with LA200 and an absorband pad, tomorrow morning I'll remove it and may leave it open unless the snow melts and gives way to mud. Biggest thing is keeping it dry.

Hope this helps 

LA200 is good stuff, great for upper respiratory illnesses. Our goats got really sick during the brutal heat of the summer mixed with dust they were digging up trying to stay cool. We gave them LA200 and they healed right up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for explaining that. I was surprised to her it applied to the hooves so hats why I asked . I thought maybe I didn't know what LA200 was after all , lol. 
Another note in my notebook , thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No problem  LA200 is definitely good to have on hand, it's one of those meds I will always keep on hand.

Well, this evening I was feeding just after dark, Madison was in the barn aisle and I kept thinking...did her udder REALLY grow? 
Took a picture since my camera was out there and wow is there a change from Saturday 
I feel like a first time goat mama all over again with excitement! I love being excited by these changes 



















Snow White's udder has gotten really full too, but it was too dark to get pics where she sleeps.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Give Snow White a hug for me please ?
And of course Madison too 

Aw heck , :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura  I gave Snow White a hug and told her it was from you. Of course she just looked at me with those big brown eyes. She's such a sweetie. She's getting really really uncomfortable, she's not really a moan/groan kinda girl, but she was doing a lot of it earlier this afternoon.
10 days to go and her ligs are very firm. I hope she doesn't go over due. 

Madison's ligs are getting loose, I noticed today when I checked her.

We rearranged the barn today, have the barn addition ready to use, just have little things left we need to do to it.
So they are all situated. Madison is in the barn addition, I put Ithma in with her to keep her calm. I'm going to let Madison kid in there, then move her into the barn in a stall next to Star. We want Star isolated in the barn with her adopted baby for as long as we can.
Ithma will stay in that stall to kid, and I have Snow White moved and situated, so that all the mama's are easily accessible...lol
That's the thing I LOVE about temporary set ups using pallets, I can change things around as I need them 

The next few days are going to be the hardest, waiting for that first delivery. Madison went on her due date last year, so I am going to guess that she'll go over the weekend.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , im jealous you have such a big barn  I cant wait till we move and have a much bigger barn , a real barn ! Or we rebuild the old one. We still have the foundation , so thats a big head start. 

Sounds like you have everybody at a arms length away , lol. 
Thats really great. I wish I could be a fly or shall I say something that wouldnt get swatted so I can watch them kid  Such a magical moment !

Are you prepared for interrupted or barely any sleep ? I pray they all kid at a convenient time for you . But , lets be real , we both know that aint happening, lolol

Good luck with Madison. Prayers she has a uneventful , safe delivery and healthy 
kids  
I think I would pass out from anticipation , excitement , and everything else that goes with waiting for your beloved goats to kid.....seriously , I would be down and out or having labor pains along with them , lolololol. 
What is that called , sympathy pains or something , lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , im jealous you have such a big barn  I cant wait till we move and have a much bigger barn , a real barn ! Or we rebuild the old one. We still have the foundation , so thats a big head start.
> 
> Sounds like you have everybody at a arms length away , lol.
> Thats really great. I wish I could be a fly or shall I say something that wouldnt get swatted so I can watch them kid  Such a magical moment !
> ...


LOL if I had a webcam and a safe place to set up my laptop I'd plug it in so everyone can see how terrible of a midwife I am LOL!!!

The barn is slowly coming along. It's great when I can get my husband motivated, I'm just lousy at building stuff. I can do 'temporary' set ups though, and come up with ideas -- like using pallets to build the barn and additions as well as stall walls, hay feeders, etc.
The barn is 16'x12' then we added on the 16'x7' sleeping area, then in front the new addition is 12'x8'. 
Nothing fancy,but it is very sturdy, and serves it's purpose well 
We have 3 stalls and an aisleway in the main barn, but back stall isfilled with alfalfa for when the mama's kid. We get 15 bales of clover/mix hay at a time to keep in front of that stall, so it works out great.

Have you seen my topic about our barn? Might give you some ideas 

Somehow we managed to get lucky last year and all the does kidded around noon - Madison went about 5pm.

We bought a baby that was destined to be a bottle baby yesterday to put on Star, so I am out there getting him to nurse every 3 hours. I guess he's my prep baby, haha. We honestly couldn't afford to loose those babies, since all 3 of my kids want babies for 4-H <wethers and hopefully percentage does>. So that's another reason we got the baby, so my son can use him as a 4-H wether project


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Your does are looking great! I can't wait to see their kids! I loved Big Bang! He sure was a handsome boy! 

I was so sorry to hear about Star's abortion.  That was so sad and disapointing. I'm gald that you were able to get a bottle baby to put on her. Is she being a good mom to the little guy?  

Happy kidding to ya'!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Your does are looking great! I can't wait to see their kids! I loved Big Bang! He sure was a handsome boy!
> 
> I was so sorry to hear about Star's abortion.  That was so sad and disapointing. I'm gald that you were able to get a bottle baby to put on her. Is she being a good mom to the little guy?
> 
> Happy kidding to ya'!


Thanks! Yeah we are very heartbroken, we were looking forward to her kids so much, they would be our first registered fullbloods born here. We wanted Big Bang fullblood kids too. They were really really nice babies 

At least Star is okay, hopefully next time she wont' have any problems. Her and Madison do NOT get along, so I am sure Madison went after her. It's just part of having animals, they can be so mean to each other.

She nurses the buckling really well, I'm so proud of her for that. She doesn't really care for him otherwise, I think she's scared of him and unsure about him, especially now that he wants to bounce around and play. He startles her and now he thinks it's a game - 'hey look mom's running! Let's go!' lol Hopefully as he grows she'll learn to like him. She really has no choice, she's stuck with him no matter what 

Well, it's almost midnight and will be 1/3...then 3 days until Madison is due. Poor girl is so uncomfortable. 
My son and I went out to nurse "Junior' around 9pm - Madison and Ithma are in a stall together, and Snow White is in another stall nearby. 
All the grunting and groaning had us laughing soooo hard! OMG! I feel really bad for them and do feel guilty, but couldn't help but laugh. Ithma would do a grunting 'chant' and Madison would chime in, then you'd hear Snow White's low grunting from behind ya. It sounded like groaning crickets lol
Poor, poor girls.

Of course now that Madison would be 3 days away...the wait is killer. 
My husband said we should go out to eat this weekend <we don't go out to eat very often>, and I told him YEAH RIGHT BUDDY...LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know as soon as you leave that house , Madison is having those babies !!!! Men , you just gotta love them , but they just dont think sometimes , lolol He's just looking out for you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> You know as soon as you leave that house , Madison is having those babies !!!! Men , you just gotta love them , but they just dont think sometimes , lolol He's just looking out for you


LOL Very true! I told him he can go out to dinner if he wants, I'm not going anywhere. We'll just plan to go out at another time. He wants to go to Golden Corral, we haven't been there in a very long time and the kids keep asking to go <it's just gotten ridiculously expensive  >.

I thought about using the baby monitor I kept from when my daughter was a baby, but OMG that grunting and groaning...I'd never sleep....I keep thinking, how do people use those things and manage any rest? LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww.. that is great that Star is letting the buckling nurse. He sounds like he is quite the little guy. How cute!
Star is bound to get used to him at some point. I'm sure it just takes some time, especially with her being a first freshener. 

5 days and less until the goats due date is so hard. Waiting just really gets on your nerves!  Hopefully Madison won't make you (and us) wait too long....


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Ha! I have every intention of making my husband insane with homebody-ness when our (goats') time comes in a couple of months. He definitely just doesn't get it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Aww.. that is great that Star is letting the buckling nurse. He sounds like he is quite the little guy. How cute!
> Star is bound to get used to him at some point. I'm sure it just takes some time, especially with her being a first freshener.
> 
> 5 days and less until the goats due date is so hard. Waiting just really gets on your nerves!  Hopefully Madison won't make you (and us) wait too long....


Thanks  Hopefully she gets used to him and eventually he won't need to be in the crate anymore. I have to admit it's heartbreaking having to keep him in there, but it's for the best. At least it's a big one he has plenty of room to move around and play a little too 

I agree the last week is hard. Last year Madison delivered on her due date, I'd love it if she stays with that kind of routine! Ithma typically goes overdue, but last time she had triplets and surprised me by going a day early. Good surprise tho' 
Snow White went over last time. I warned her if she goes overdue this time she'll be on a hay diet. last time she went over 5 days <she was hand bred>, and had that 13lb single that I had to pull. 
Of course the treats our neighbor made for the goats isn't helping her diet any...LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Engebretsen said:


> Ha! I have every intention of making my husband insane with homebody-ness when our (goats') time comes in a couple of months. He definitely just doesn't get it.


That's me! I told my husband not to make any plans for me to go anywhere this weekend, because I'll be home! Even if Madison kids, I like to be home checking on them afterwards, and spend time gawking at the adorable babies, plus we like to get them used to us from the start, makes them so much more friendly IMO


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like your husband may be better trained than mine if he listens when you tell him these things. Jealous. I want to see snow white's kids because she's so big, and ithma's because I love looking at her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband works with horses, and from mid January to the end of May he foals the mares, so I think he kinda gets it. But still thinks I fuss too much. Can't help it though, I love the girls.

It will be fun to see what they have, they are bred back to the same buck as last time, so of course kid size kinda worries me.
Snow White is definitely a lot wider and deeper than last year...twins? PLEASE? lol

Here's Snow Whites monster baby last year, we adored her sooo much ♥ right after she was cleaned and dry, she was so huge her head had to come out sideways









Monster baby? She's 6 weeks old in this picture









I love this picture, Snow White was like...what are you doing with my baby? lol 









I would love for her to have a couple of nice, cute babies like that one 

Okay seriously late, I need to sleep. I spent over an hour out in the barn tonight with the girls and playing with Star's adopted baby, OMG he's so cute


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I sure hope she has twins for you this time! I loooved her doe from last year though. I normally am all for red goats, but I really want a white/cream doe!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Holy cowabunga she's a big baby! Poor snow white! I bet she's got twins or maybe even triplets in there this go-round. Of course, I bet I'm not the best guesser.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

that is an awsome doe, and I love her mom. She caught my attention is some of your other posts. Hope she has twin does for you this year. I she bred to the same buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I loved Snow White's girl last year too! She is a beauty! I love the lighter colored heads on traditionals.

I think Snow white has twins in there this time. She is so wide and also very deep.

Can't wait to see your kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I was comparing pics of her from that pregnancy and this one while trying to stay awake to go nurse Star's baby, and kept thinking how much deeper she is, and she's definitely stretched to the max on width unlike last year - she as big, but she was round.

We're praying for more Cupcake Sparkles so long as they don't come out as 13lb kids lol
We'd never had a baby that big before, not even a single.

Yep Snow White is bred back to Big Bang this pregnancy.


She finally had some goo on her vulva this morning, first time I've seen any discharge of the plug from her so I'm worried she'll go overdue lol Ligs are still firm, udder still growing. 

Madison's ligs are low, her tailhead is starting to get a sunken appearance now even with her wintercoat. Her vulva definitely looks more puffy this morning.

Poor Ithma though...she's really really round and deep. My husband said..how much hay are you feeding her? LOL!!!
I know we'll end up with traditionals from her, and probably bucks, but I sure would love a keeper paint, or red doe out of her.

I took some short video clips of Star and her lil adopted boy, Junior this morning. My camera takes HUGE files in video mode no matter how low the quality is set, so it takes forever to get them uploaded. As soon as it's done I'll share the link in my topic in the Kidding Koral section  
Needless to say that means it was a great morning!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, Madison is due tomorrow! But, I'm thinking she may go over her due date. Her udder and ligs just aren't there yet. They are low and starting to soften, I can almost wrap my hand around her tailhead.
Honestly I am okay with that, because I'm hoping when my husband gets home from work we can go get the stuff we need to make the barn addition doors <hinges, screws & latches - making double dutch door>, go to the grocery and maybe even go out for dinner tonight! My son has been begging us to take them to Golden Corral, haha...


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Ha. This from the girl that said she wasn't going anywhere this weekend. I hope madison holds out so you guys can do errands and a golden corral dinner!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Engebretsen said:


> Ha. This from the girl that said she wasn't going anywhere this weekend. I hope madison holds out so you guys can do errands and a golden corral dinner!


LOL I know right? I figured if I said that openly and didn't just 'think' it, that maybe she'd decide to progress and ruin my plans LOL 
But if not, then at least I'll have a yummy meal, and get the shopping out of the way! 
I don't want to drive my SUV until we get it fixed it has coolant leaks and found out yesterday one of them may be the intake on the engine  This thing is driving me crazy, lemon, lemon, lemon. Heater core is leaking too and we just replaced radiator in Oct then Fuel pump right before Thanksgiving!
Anyway, So now I really do need to go get all my grocery shopping done this weekend. That is NOT something I will leave up to my husband...lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Candice !! I was wondering about you guys and how Madison was


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura!

Nothing yet, her ligs were soft this morning, and udder is full, but she's not quite there.

I took a picture, it's hard to tell because of the shadows but her udder is definitely more full, it's wider.










Tonight about 11pm <about 30 mins ago>, my son and I checked on everyone, and her udder seemed a little fuller, it's very very heavy <not strutted yet>. 
Checked her ligs and they are pretty much gone, just the very top of them you can barely feel. 
She's in a stall with her mama tonight, but tomorrow we'll start stalling her by herself.

Snow White has 6 days left, and is so miserable  I feel so bad for her, she's so wide, and her udder is HUGE making her waddle even more!
I sat out with her for a while earlier in the sun, she laid her head in my lap and was sucking in all the sympathy lol She's such a sweetie and she knows how much I adore her 

IMO the picture really doesn't do her justice lol 









I did end up going out tonight, we decided to just stick with Taco Bell LOL stopped by a game store for the kids, and got some stuff/groceries at Walmart. Seemed like we were there forever! 
Glad I got that out of the way so I can stay home and goat watch, haha.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Poor snow white. Alright Madison, they're home for you so you can wait as long add you like now and make people crazy!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Your girls are so pretty. I love seeing all the pictures. Esp. Getting to see their progress. Cant wait to see the babies too though


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Brittany!

Well I don't think Madison will go today! She hasn't progressed over night, I can feel a hint of ligs, but of course things could change in a matter of an hour. Still, I'm leaning more towards tomorrow, but who knows, she'll probably end up keeping use waiting forever LOL

Tonight she'll definitely be stalled by herself. 
I was hoping she'd kid while my son is home so he can help with the delivery. After what we went through with Star, I'm hoping things are easy and smooth with Madison so it will make him feel better. He was there with me the entire time with Star, and when we got the babies out <we had him try to help get them out because his hands are smaller and she wasn't dilating all the way>.
So a good kidding experience would do him some good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a quiet day, well for the most part. Don't even get me started on how crazy the 3 young does were acting this evening...OMG... 

Anyway, no changes in Madison, her ligs are very very low, you really have to search to find them. Udder isn't quite there yet.
I was going to keep her in our new barn addition to kid, but since Star is doing excellent with her little guy  I went ahead and put Madison in the stall next to her --- thus why the young does were going crazy because 2 of them are her twins from last year, and one has to be stuck up mama's butt LOL!

Today, I wish I had gotten a picture, but poor Snow White.. She sat up, laid her head over on her belly and fell asleep! I've never seen them sit like that and sleep, especially not leaning against anything! 
Poor girl, she has 5 days left and her ligs are very FIRM.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , Porr Snow White  Wish I couldve seen her sleeping like that , lol. I also feel sorry for her twins , poor things have no idea whats going on 

:hug: I wish I could help you Candice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Madison's udder sure has gotten big! Sounds and looks like she will be kidding pretty soon! I can't wait to see her kids!

Snow white is huge! She has just got to have at least twins in there if not trips! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm afraid to think twins or triplets after last time LOL But it sure would be nice for her to have more than 1 this time! I know her udder is bigger than it's been before, and she's more uncomfortable than I've ever seen her before too.

Madison's ligs are still barely there, and udder is full but not strutted, it's 1:25am, so I doubt it'll be Monday kids unless a lot changes in a short amount of time. 
The weather this week is perfect for kidding IMO if the temps hold up! Last week we were lucky to get above freezing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I think Madison might be in early labor...FINALLY lol
But we'll see. 

Her ligs are gone, and I don't think this is the disappearing/reappearing act, they feel gone-gone, haha.
Udder is very very full and tight.

I came in to eat lunch, all the girls were eating hay in the outside hay feeder, then went to their usual place for a midday nap by the creek in the sun.
But I saw Madison go into the barn addition, stand there, look around, come out, look around, then went around to the back of the barn in the sleeping area. 
She was just standing in there, but wanted to run out when I came to check on her. She's really loony when she's pregnant, thinking your going to eat her or something if you attempt to touch her lol
So I put her in her stall, w/hay and water, and we'll see what happens. Could actually be today/tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Madison !!!! 
You go girl


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Go, Madison Go! Babies soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well with everything great with Madison and her twins, we can start thinking about Snow White's big day 

She's due on Friday, and I am hoping she doesn't go overdue. I noticed a slight change in her ligs today, they are lower and softer. Yesterday they were much firmer.

Her udder is definitely bigger this time. I'm still scared she'll have a monster sized single and need a c-section or something! I can't help it, not after the 13lb. doe last year, and then seeing that Madison's twins were 10lb. each.

Anyway, for fun <haha>, here is Snow White from yesterday - her udder doesn't seem to have changed much









This is 2 days before her due date last year - BUT she didn't kid until a week after this was taken....lol









Ithma is due in 12 days from today, this was her yesterday:









I'm not going to say triplets, but she looks so much like her last pregnancy when she had triplets.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Snow White's udder sure is way bigger than last year. That is a good sign for having more kids! I just can't imagine her having single with her belly being that big. She has just got to have at least twins.  

Ithma looks good. Coming along nicely!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I sure hope so, twins from her would be fantastic, we adore her babies. I definitely can't wait to see if they have any color to them this time, or if they'll look like her. I know I wouldn't mind having another baby like last year, that baby was sooo pretty 

I was cooking dinner so hubby and the kids fed this evening. I'll go out later to check on everyone, give some more goat treats that our neighbor made for them and see how her ligs are progressing..if they are lol

The forecast keeps looking better other than rain later in the weekend. I can't believe they are saying we'll be in the mid to upper 60s! Crazy winter weather.
But, doesn't bother me at all if Snow White kidded while it's warm.

Knowing my luck she'll have to bake those babies a few more days lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Blessed Snow White will have three healthy does for you Candice 
All white like her possibly , or so that is what the doe fairies have told
me , lolol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Blessed Snow White will have three healthy does for you Candice
> All white like her possibly , or so that is what the doe fairies have told
> me , lolol


What have the doe fairies told you about me??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , they havent gotten back to me yet about your girls 
The fairies go through Lilly and then she tells me , lolol.
So , once she tells me , I will let you know


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh yes , WHF , pictures sure do help , lolol
I will show them to Lilly , not that they're for me or anything


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll have to get to those pregger pics then, that may help *wise nod*.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Like , Yeah :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL the wisdom doe fairy goat Lilly, love it!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Snow white and ithma are the two I've been most excited about this whole time. So close now!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Snow White is due tomorrow 

Her ligs were low but still firm last night. My son went out to feed the nursing moms at 7am for me, so I didn't check Snow White until later in the morning. Her ligs are VERY low, can't even feel it on one side. I am going to 'GUESS' she'll kid within the next 48 hours. haha... I reminded her no grain after tomorrow LOL
She only gets 1/2 a cup of grain as it is, just so she isn't left out. She gets plenty of clover/mix hay that she loves, and she is getting alfalfa these past few days as well, not a whole lot but it'll help transition her to getting it more after she kids 

Of course, I noticed after I fed, that she pulled a punch of it down on the ground....so she could lay down and eat LOL

I will most likely go ahead and move her into the barn tonight - switch places with Star and Junior. 
Once Snow White is in labor, it'll be at least a week or so before she's back with the herd again. So.... with both Madison and Snow white seperated from the herd, I can start working on getting Star and Junior back out with the others a little during the day. Oh the fun that will be. 

It's a wet day today, so kind of depressing that I can't get the babies outside. There's no excuse for housework to not get done I guess...lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hoping that she kids easily for you, HS!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

The excuse not to do housework is not wanting anyone tracking any muck in from outside. Now go kiss some babies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! It sounds like Snow White is getting close! I can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

Well, as I figured...reappearing ligs tonight LOL  Leave it to her....! haha.

We moved her into Stars stall, and moved Star and Junior into the stall where we had Snow White. I'd like to keep the newborns in the main part of the barn, easier to keep an eye on them especially night time checks because the twin 11mo does insist on sleeping in front of the one stall....where Snow White was at.

Snow White doesn't seem to mind...she lays down and stretches her neck so she can reach through the pallet wall and pull pieces of alfalfa hay from the bales lol 
She's so miserable, and is looking really sunken in now. I don't think babies tomorrow, or in the next 24 hours anymore, haha....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , poor Snow White  I bet your kids are excited too , lol
It must be so hard for them to wait , lol I know I would be in 
pieces , lol. 

After seeing those pictures of Snow White and you telling how loving and affectionate she is , I have this deep admiration for her , lol.
I talk about her to my hubs and after seeing those photos of her , he asks me in the morning when I check my emails if she had her kids 
yet , lolol. 
Snow White has a fan club here in NY , just so you know 
And the rest of them as well ,lol.
We are also waiting for Ithma !!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks Laura I appreciate it!  We're all so very anxious for her to kid. She was a little grumpy yesterday, not wanting to be lovey, she's just absolutely miserable  I feel so bad for her.
She lays around but the last couple of days, she is always laying down, and getting around slower. I don't think anything is wrong at all, she's just miserable.

Her belly has definitely dropped, she doesn't look 'as pregnant,' and she looks sunken in around the loin area. Udder isn't quite there yet, and ligs are still trying to hang in there, so I don't know what to think...she'll be one to definitely stick to the doe code of honor LOL

I wish she'd go soon though because the weather is great for it even if it's rainy, it's WARM. Low 60s today, 70 tomorrow! 60 on Sun before it turns cold again. 

COME ON SNOW WHITE LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

C'mon baby , let's see those beautiful kids of yours 
Lilly is excited too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well after all the excitement of Madison and Snow White's births & Star's heartbreaking loss but wonderful outcome with her adopted son.

We have 1 more to go! 

Ithma is due on Sunday. Poor mama, right now she's with all the young does.
She doesn't seem too amused!
Also she has an awful limp, she has a foot that is just notoriously bad, and this wet weather has made it worse 
It's hard to explain, but the bottom, outside wall keeps getting seperated from the sole when mud/dirt/etc. gets pushed up in there. It forms a pocket, then gets sore. The side is trimmed shorter than the sole, like way shorter. I can't cut it any shorter IMO. 
I think I may put LA200 up in there tomorrow, and then put an absorbant pad on it and duct tape it really good. Poor mama. I don't like messing with their feet when they are so close to kidding.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I think I remember reading something about people also using the tomorrow udder treatments on feet successfully. I'm glad she's almost through. Losing the extra weight she's carrying can't hurt.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor Ithma  Any chance she will go early ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Karen - Thanks for the suggestion, I've used it before and it DOES work great! a friend gave me a couple of tubes of it a year or so ago, and I used them on hoof issues/hoof scald. The only reason I didn't buy more was because I do get the same results using LA200 by squirting it in the foot. My problem right now is keeping the foot clean and clean of mud. The ground is so wet, that the moisture is still getting through the duct tape & absorbant pad and keeping the foot wet 
BUT, what I am planning to try when my husband gets home is using feminine pads around it since they have that plastic layer <better than the first aid pads I've been using>, and then I'll have him duct tape it really good, he's used to doing hoof packs on horses, so I'll let him have a go at it.

Laura - I don't think she will, in fact to me she doesn't look very close, but I do remember last time her udder filled up tight in quite a short time. Right now it's still really loose. Her vulva area is really pooched out and swollen.
Every time I try to get an updated picture she's laying down lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I took some new pics of the girls this evening before it got dark. I took some on the 14th, but was just curious if you could actually tell a difference just in 4 days. I certainly could comparing them.
> 
> Madison is due 3 weeks from yesterday, she's not nearly as wide this time as she was last year, but she's deep, so there could 'possibly' be twins hiding in there, but I won't rule out a single.
> 
> ...


Hahaa that last pic looks like the other two are gossiping about snow white (;


----------

